# And they get paid for this?



## BLOND37 (Jun 30, 2009)

so i wrote to AGR cuz my last name is spelled wrong.. i gave them the correct spelling and this is the response i get:

Dear Mr. Leblond,

Thank you for contacting the Amtrak Guest Rewards Service Center.

An Amtrak representative would be happy to handle your request at http://www.amtrak.com/contactus.html. Please click on the link and fill out pertinent information needed to receive help with your inquiry.

Please call us at 800.307.5000 Monday - Friday from 8 am - 8 pm EST if you have further questions or concerns regarding your Amtrak Guest Rewards account.

now this is exactly what i did the first time to tell them they spelled my name wrong.. what kind of circular communication is this?


----------



## chuljin (Jun 30, 2009)

BLOND37 said:


> what kind of circular communication is this?


Welcome to AGR.
My favorite is the response when I ask for point credit:



Faceless AGR Pulse said:


> We have received your information and any qualifying travel points will be posted in 30 business days. You may see your point balance at Amtrakguestrewards.com. Simply enter your 10-digit Amtrak Guest Rewards member number and password and select the Account Information option.


Yes, I've been there, that's how I know it didn't post.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Jul 5, 2009)

chuljin said:


> BLOND37 said:
> 
> 
> > what kind of circular communication is this?
> ...


:lol: :lol:

That first response killed me :lol: I think we should all look for jobs at AGR obviously its not to hard.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 5, 2009)

chuljin said:


> BLOND37 said:
> 
> 
> > what kind of circular communication is this?
> ...


You have to take the good with the bad. Without these sorts of circular communications, could I book such circular AGR rewards trips?

I was just in Omaha for a O-Royals game, and now see the possibility for a baseball 'n' railroad trip: fly to Omaha, attend a Royals game (AAA affiliate of the Kansas City Royals), then take the California Zephyr at 10:30 p.m. to Sacramento. See a River Cats game there, and take the Coast Starlight to Portland. Be late enough to miss the east-bound Empire Builder, and see the Portland Beavers play before taking the Empire Builder back to St. Paul. Given my experience last summer, you don't have to worry about buying Beavers tickets in advance.


----------



## Trainmans daughter (Jul 6, 2009)

You should plan to stop in Chico to take in a Chico Outlaws game. The track practically runs through the outfield and the crowd goes crazy when a train rolls past. Lots of stomping and cheering from the fans. "Let's show that train who is the boss!" Most of the engineers respond with playful whistles, but are also busy trying to avoid the drunken university students who have a tendency to jump on the tracks!


----------



## jmbgeg (Jul 6, 2009)

Speaking of boss:

The SLA called me "boss" all night tonight>

He also called me "young man". I was his senior.

Should I be offended or impressed?


----------



## Alice (Jul 6, 2009)

jmbgeg said:


> Speaking of boss:
> The SLA called me "boss" all night tonight>
> 
> He also called me "young man". I was his senior.
> ...


Personally, I do not like being called "young lady" by obviously younger people. It kind of feels like verbally patting me on the head. However, I ignore it as I know they do not mean disrespect, unless I expect to see them again, and then I am gentle when I tell them what I prefer they call me.

For your SLA, I'd be offended or impressed by his service and professionalism in other respects.


----------



## tp49 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> I was just in Omaha for a O-Royals game, and now see the possibility for a baseball 'n' railroad trip: fly to Omaha, attend a Royals game (AAA affiliate of the Kansas City Royals), then take the California Zephyr at 10:30 p.m. to Sacramento. See a River Cats game there, and take the Coast Starlight to Portland. Be late enough to miss the east-bound Empire Builder, and see the Portland Beavers play before taking the Empire Builder back to St. Paul. Given my experience last summer, you don't have to worry about buying Beavers tickets in advance.


River Cats lawn seats are $7. Raley Field is close to the Amtrak station. One of the best deals in town. Almost as good as BART Double Play Wednesday's at the Oakland Colisseum.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 6, 2009)

Trainmans daughter said:


> You should plan to stop in Chico to take in a Chico Outlaws game. The track practically runs through the outfield and the crowd goes crazy when a train rolls past. Lots of stomping and cheering from the fans. "Let's show that train who is the boss!" Most of the engineers respond with playful whistles, but are also busy trying to avoid the drunken university students who have a tendency to jump on the tracks!


Both the Des Moines Cubs and the Cedar Rapids Kernels play near railroad tracks, but while you can hear the train whistles, you can't (or at least I couldn't) see the trains. In Portland (Oregon) you can see the light rail cars go by behind left field. But for train spotting my favorite is my hometown team, the St. Paul Saints. It's right next to the CP main line, so you get several trains an hour.

But now I'm thinking a serious minor league baseball and amtrak odyssey. Start in Chicago, and take the train to see some of these teams:

Joliet Jackhammers

Lansing Lugnuts

South Bend Silver Hawks

Peoria Chiefs

Take the California Zephyr west to see:

Burlington Bees

Omaha Royals

Salt Lake Bees

Reno Aeros

Sacramento River Cats

Trains in central California

Bakersfield Blaze

Modesto Nuts

Stockton Ports

Chico Outlaws

North on the Coast Starlight:

Portland Beavers

Everett Aqua Sox

Eugene Emeralds

Vancouver Canadians

East on the Empire Builder:

Tri-City (Pasco) Dust Devils

Spokane Indians

You could spend all summer doing this!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 6, 2009)

The Round Rock(Texas) Express(ne Austin) have a locomotive as their logo,of course the great Nolan Ryan

owns the team and his high hard one was called the Ryan Express, but their lovely Stadium is next to the

UP tracks and the TE runs by on the way to SAS during games!They play train songs and announce the

first train tonight and show videos on the jumbotron of trains !A grassy knoll seat is only $5, there is an

AMTRAK stop in Taylor and Austin fairly close!Theyve led the nation in attendance for the past few

years(for the minors!)I know there are lots more, what an idea to spend the summer touring this beautiful

land via train to attend games!As the old saying went: ".baseball,apple pie,Chevrolet(perhaps not too much longer!!!)

".. and now add "and Trains!" Yes!!!!!


----------



## guest00 (Jul 6, 2009)

jmbgeg said:


> Speaking of boss:
> The SLA called me "boss" all night tonight>
> 
> He also called me "young man". I was his senior.
> ...


Maybe just cautious. The only people who call me "boss" are graduates of the federal pen...

just sayin'....


----------



## JayPea (Jul 7, 2009)

The Spokane Indians ballpark is located next to a railroad yard. I haven't been to a game in years but used to get seats strategically located so I could watch the game and trains at the same time.


----------

